# What kind of ESxx am I?



## viloletka (Apr 22, 2012)

fourtines said:


> Fe users when young sometimes have completely unconscious Fi and are more aware of other people than themselves. Like they won't know how they feel without other people, and they focus feeling like she mentioned she loves fun people and tries to cheer people up and is touchy feely, because if other people feel good she feels good.
> 
> This is sometimes why there can be a clash between Fi and Fe especially if the Fe type needs your cooperation and happiness to feel happy themselves, they take the Fi types indifferent or negative thoughts personally, because they are affected so much by other people.


Thanks, I guess since I am not a very serious student of MBTI it is hard for me to imagine how someone so different than me would function. I find it fascinating how much the type, that is different than me, appeals to me. Perhaps because these are the functions I need to develop. When I imagine such a lifestyle, I feel a sense of grounded calm. 

Also I wonder how would someone with Fe develop versus someone with Fi? Is it environmentally stimulated in early childhood? The child gets a lot of attention and wants to be in harmony with their environment (Fe), versus the child is more in isolation and is stimulated to be independent (Fi) or just does not have a way use external guidance? 

With regards to sociopathy, I am not an expert, but it seems that everyone wants to be a sociopath these days. I know at least 10 people, who self "diagnose " as sociopaths, but are not malevolent in any way, and live harmoniously with their surroundings - family, friends and so on. For me, to claim sociopathy there should be a history of impulsive damaging behavior, disregard for social norms and also "skeletons" from the past and so on. Simply not feeling much does not qualify for sociopathy. Also everyone is after their self interest, just in different ways. Fi seems extremely self-serving, in my opinion. 

As to the comment that the OP does not want to be typed anymore, and it is time to back the bags and so on --well that is what makes it all the more fun for me. Maybe it is the low-level sociopath in me...

I have another question, is it possible to have developed both opposing functions Ne and Ni for example and use them both? Because I feel that in my research I am really using both.


----------

